# 2020 Merak vs. Protos



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anybody have any back to back riding comparison notes between the new 2020 Merak and Protos?

How do they compare? Which one feels lighter and zippier, which is the better climber? 

I'd probably go rim brake if decided upon the Protos and do some Mavis Sys wheels or some Shamal Mille's, so disc brakes aren't much of a concern here in So Cal.

Any insight would help, thanks in advance!


----------

